# Passion flower and others from the summer



## davholla (Jan 6, 2022)

Passion flower



IMG_2943_Passion_Flowerv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Passion fruit


IMG_2948_Passion_Fruitv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Maybe  Arctia caja 



IMG_3009_Caterpillarv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Dock Bug, Coreus marginatus, in the allotment, on bramble - no dock nearby TQ 40104 68783



IMG_2981_Dock_bugv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Rose chafer, Cetonia aurata, on bramble from the allotment TQ 40104 68783



IMG_2914_Rose_Chaferv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 6, 2022)

Very nice set.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 6, 2022)

Nice set, that passion flower looks pretty cool, I've never seen one before but I like the dock bug shot the most.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 6, 2022)

Very nice set! I really like the last one with the scarab beetle.


----------



## davholla (Jan 6, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Very nice set! I really like the last one with the scarab beetle.





K9Kirk said:


> Nice set, that passion flower looks pretty cool, I've never seen one before but I like the dock bug shot the most.


Thank you both passion fruits are really nice but sadly I don't think ones in the UK are any good.


----------



## Donde (Jan 8, 2022)

Wonderful set.


----------



## slat (Jan 9, 2022)

Nice set.


----------

